# Pensacola Crawfish at Davis and Creighton



## Ecarus (Jan 20, 2021)

Picked up 10lbs of crawfish yesterday. Crawfish were good size, cooked well, and seasoned great. Little pricey at ~$6.70 a pound cooked. Good stuff though. Potatoes, corn, smoked sausage, and boudin reasonably priced. My tastes are still a little funky from the Rona but boudin had good flavor and nice consistency. Definitely recommend. Probably best to place order during the week to guarantee you get what you want. First come, first served if you don’t order during the week.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

I just ate some boiled at Cubs a few hours ago, $7.49 LB


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Waiting for a week or three for the prices to come down, before a sack and boil them myself.


----------



## Ecarus (Jan 20, 2021)

Just ate a pile at Cub’s today with a half pound of shrimp. Also delicious!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Went by the place at Creighton the other day and NO ACTIVITY!!!! Figured they shut down fer good!


----------



## Ecarus (Jan 20, 2021)

They are only there on the weekends and they miss a few of the weekends too. They have a Facebook page they update every week.


----------

